# Rabbit run for sale!



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

Brought two months ago, has never really been used, rabbit been inside around 5 times if that, no longer needed as i have a hutch and run combo, brought from pets at home for £45 pound.

Thyme Walk Guinea Pig or Dwarf Rabbit Run by Pets at Home-Playpens and runs-Pet Supplies: Pets At Home Online Pet Shop

if you click on the link above that is the exact hutch

looking for £15-20

Thanks


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## newb (Mar 4, 2008)

hi where about in west mids are you?


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

pm'd you, would be a good run for a beardie in the garden maybe


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

sold!


----------

